# Spot kidded - where on earth did she hide them all?



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

went into wagga this morning at 9am to pick up feed etc. checked girls before I left and no one looked like she was kidding. got home 11am. was out the front unloading pellets from ute when I heard a new baby squeaking. went outside, ah, spot's had a baby. she was standing back from it freaking out (maiden) and I didnt see any other kids around so I figured she'd only had the one. she wasnt at all big in the belly

so I was setting up a mothering pen when I looked over the other corner of the yard - there's another kid. So I grabbed him and put them together

the doe came over to sniff them so I stepped back a bit, happened to look in the third corner of this pretty big yard - there's a third kid and its dead

went over there - it was flat on its side but breathing

so there is the tiniest kid I have ever seen tucked up in front of my fire - she's 1.3 kg and my herd averages 3.5kg. she's had a tube feed

spot now loves the little buck cos he managed to get to his feet and have a drink, but the other little girl she doesnt really want. she hasnt got to her feet yet and I bottle fed her

looks like I've got poddy kids

I swore she'd only have one, she wasnt very wide

she's not a deep doe either so I have no idea where she was hiding them


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Oh @#$!*

Sounds rough! Poor little kiddos.

So where's the pictures? :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Oh @#$!*

its good that you found the third, didnt think he's last much longer.

so are these boer?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Oh @#$!*

FB SA Boer and ridiculously well bred kids.

E5 - doe kid - 1.3kg - currently inside bundled up in front of the fire, I've given her colostrum directly into the stomach. still alive so fingers crossed she will pull through

E6 - buck kid - 2.8kg - very lively, walking round and suckling from the doe all by himself, she loves him.

E7 - doe kid - 2.6kg - fairly weak but took 100ml from the bottle then had a small feed from mum. She's outside with mum, mum isnt sure whether she loves her or not yet lol

There were about 3 places I was supposed to stop on the way home, but didnt end up or I forgot. Lucky I did otherwise tiny girl would have been dead.

Photos and names will come when I know they are going to survive. I'm a bit skeptical about tiny


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

wittle triplets! woohoo congrats Keren! I hope they all pull through.

bottle babies are cute though :wink: (TO START OFF WITH BWAHAHAHA)

LW


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Just to update, the little boy is doing well, he's cuddled up to mum with a full belly

The red bummed doe kid cant stand, has had two bottle feeds plus a feed off mum, and I've brought her inside for the night. I dont want her to get cold overnight because mum isnt sitting with her, plus she cant stand to feed herself.

The tiny kid has defied all odds and is doing brilliantly! She's now sucked two bottles, plus the tubing I gave her earlier. She is actually skwarking a little bit now and looking around. 

Photos will come ...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I hope the two girls make it for you :worried: ray:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I think they will stacey :greengrin: 

I still cant understand where she fitted them :? no wonder the poor girl had gotten so thin in the last 1 - 2 wks


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I hope the little girls will keep up the good work and survive and thrive!!  I enjoyed this thread so much, I am a sucker for a good ending  I just hope that Little Girl and Tiny continue to do well for you! Sounds like you know what you are doing :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I felt the same way when Sweet pea kidded with quads last year (at least this year she looked big enough)


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

tiny is screaming the house down wanting a drink :greengrin:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Glad to hear they are doing well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats keren.... :leap: I am glad they are OK... :wink: :hug:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats to you on your great timing and for the new babies. I hope they all three do great.... here's pulling for Tiny and her sister. :clap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the trips!!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats....definately sounds like the bitty one will make it, great timing on your part too, :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Pics are in a thread in the photo board  

They are sooooo strong this morning, Tiny even more so than her sister.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats! I'm glad that they are doing better!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Hey, keep us posted and get some pics up.... I HATE losing any baby; I just take it so personally.....


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Most pics are on the photogenic forum ... but here's a couple

Dont know how well these show it, but I was trying to take a pic to compare the size difference between the two girls



















Dont know if you can tell, but she is about 1/3 the size of her sister

Also, meet Boozer. New merino ram lamb, gained his name because he LOVED the brandy he got to perk him up.










He was basically dead when we got him


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Very cute, Keren. Boy that little doe is sure a tiny thing, her sister looks like she's a month older than her!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, thank goodness all it well. I am very happy to hear it and hope I never have that many. :shocked:


----------

